

Show HN: The Creative Commons of Privacy Policies - Facens
http://www.iubenda.com/en

======
zoowar
Seems to me listing "Various types of data" defeats the purpose of informing
users as to what is being collected.

~~~
Facens
Good point! Actually, those "various types of data" are explained within the
complete privacy policy ([http://www.iubenda.com/privacy-policy/www-iubenda-
com/legal/...](http://www.iubenda.com/privacy-policy/www-iubenda-
com/legal/en)), but we are working on a more clever way to show the privacy
policy summary. Do you have any other advice on it? To me it should look more
compact, with icons and groups (similar to Facebook Apps' Authorization
popup).

------
jdp23
Interesting! Have you looked at also generating "privacy nutrition labels"[1]
automatically?

[1] <http://cups.cs.cmu.edu/>

~~~
Facens
Are you somehow involved in the project? I think that the approach is not so
easy to understand for end users, but it can be considered as a starting point
for further improvement. I'm in touch with Aza Raskin too, who released these
beautiful privacy icons: <http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/privacy-icons/>

~~~
jdp23
No I'm not involved with it ... agreed, it still needs some work; it's still
an interesting direction to go. Aza Raskin's privacy icons look great but
similarly I'm not sure how easy they are for end users to understand. It's a
bit of a chicken-and-egg problem until they catch on ...

~~~
Facens
This needs some experiments, and we'll try to proceed in that direction. Let's
see what happens, at the moment we are focused on getting feedback from
website owners, to improve the "generation side" of the privacy policy. If you
care about us, spread the voice and keep in touch :)

------
arkitaip
Not much to see when it's in private beta.

~~~
Facens
You can see a preview of the Privacy Policy that you can generate. I hope this
helps you give us some sort of advice, if you'd find it useful, beautiful,
crappy and so on :P

